# gvfs-mount works, mount_smbfs doesn't



## pacija (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am successfully accessing one particular *W*indows share using gvfs-mount. However, mounting the same share using mount_smbfs does not work. This particular share is on Windows 8.1, FreeBSD clients are 10-RELEASE-p7 amd64. I suspect the problem could be related to some tightened NTLM security options in Windows 8.1, but I do not know how to troubleshoot. Does someone know what is the difference between gvfs-mount and mount_smbfs regarding security?

Thank you in advance.


----------

